# Tap And Die Organization



## omni_dilletante (Mar 15, 2015)

I am not sure if I am a hobby machinist, or just like to collect tools.  

But once in a while I need to use a tap or die and when I do I cringe at how they are stored.

I have one set in a box that has labels that are impossible to read.  Next to that was a jumble of taps I have purchased.  Then there was an index I started to populate that will not fit into any drawer and had taps covered in dust and oil.




I wanted to find a way that kept the taps from grinding into each other.  Was easy to add taps to.  Kept them clean.  Took up minimal space.  And made them easy to find.

This is what I came up with.




If the tap came in a container that was clearly marked then I was more than willing to use that container. 

For the smaller taps and 1" die I used pill bottles.  The taps are kept apart by using soda straws as dividers.  I left room in each bottle for the addition of more taps.  

MacDonald's straws fit 12 taps into a bottle.  (Other fast food places have smaller straws that will fit 18 per bottle, but I did not feel like venturing out for smaller straws.)




Bubble tea straws are about 0.4" in diameter and can be found at the local Asian Grocery.  They limit you to 6 taps per bottle.  If the tap is to large to fit into a bubble tea straw then it is too long to fit into the pill bottle.




I used Excel to print the labels and the text appears on both sides the bottle with a different orientation.  So when you put them into the drawer, if the label is upside down, you just rotate the bottle 180 degrees.




The 1" dies fit nicely into these bottles as well.




For the taps that were too long to fit into the pill bottle I had some acrylic tubing I could use.  

I did not have tubing large enough for the 5/8" taps and am still working to find a solution.  For now I am happy they are not bouncing around in the drawer and I can easily find them.

Now all of the tools fit into about 1/3rd the space and I can actually find stuff.  As I was organizing this I found a few more taps and dies and was pleased that there was room in the bottles for them.

I don't know about you, but this certainly makes me feel better.


----------



## 18w (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicely done.  I like your labels. It makes those bottles look like they came with the taps in them.


Darrell


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 15, 2015)

Somebody has too much time on their hands... Come fix up my mess for me.

Super nice job you did there!!!!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 15, 2015)

I am about to tackle that job- hmmm...  I really like this!
Bernie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 15, 2015)

Some work up front will pay off huge, saving time when you need a particular size.
I like it.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 15, 2015)

You could find those pill bottles in blue for your metric sizes.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the straws. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## gjmontll (Mar 16, 2015)

I am facing a similar situation with my assortment of taps and dies, although my collection is not nearly so large. I like your very legible labels - I need to somehow incorporate that in whatever I fabricate. My approach will likely be to make  a stack of boards cut to fit into a small box, then use a router to cut pockets for the various pieces. Maybe inch taps on one board, inch dies on another, and likewise for the metric taps and dies.


----------

